# Tractrix Horn for middle frequencies ?



## Napkin Kohl (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi to all : several firms make tractrix horns for 2-way systems ( image 1). 
The tractrix 110 (horns.pl) can be driven with CD like the Monacor DT-400. 
But it is suitable for drivers up to 4.5 inches. What does this mean ?
I haven t found drivers larger than 2 inches. Could a fullrange 4.5 inch driver be used as well ? 
The frequency should be up from 160 Hz - could it be coupled with a tweeter for the higher treble ?
Does anyone have experience with this or similar tractrix horns ?


----------



## Napkin Kohl (Feb 29, 2012)

*Additional Informations*

Here are some more data :

The mouth of the horn can be made any size up to 8".
Any driver can be used with this horn.
Accordingly, the crossover freuquency varies. 
With a Fostex 207E, officially frequency covers 40 - 20 000 Hz, but it is useable only between 100 and about 5000 Hz. 

My questions : 

What should I use for the upper frequencies ? 
Would it be better to drive it with a midwoofer that covers 40-4000 Hz, plus a horntweeter, ribbontweter or a magnetic planar ?

Thanks a lot.


----------

